# Truetrac noise



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

I got my t56 and rear end back. I drove easy for 500 miles and replaced the fluids. I am driving it harder now and when accelerating hard while turning the rear end is making growling noise. I put 3.90s and a truetrac. 

What can cause this?
What is the best oil for a truetrac and what weight? Currently running 85w140 GL5 non syn.
Can something else be making it and the noise get transmitted. I have all poly bushings.
What is the difference between the housing temperature and the actual oil temp? I have an IR thermometer and max I've seen at the housing is 180F. 

It works great though. Way better than stock. Car has so much traction now that it feels like it lost power:smile2: 

Also how long does it take to brake in a manual tranny. The 500 miles I drove were mostly freeway so there wasn't that much shifting. 
I hate braking in. I waited so long to get my tranny and rear end back and now I have to drive slow.


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

Did you put Friction Modifier in the Differential?

No FM with a TrueTrac.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

i did not. Just straight gl5 mineral oil from my uncles shop. It was a 5 gallon bucket and the only label was GL5 85w140. I wanna put the best oil now since I finished the break in. Thinking about Torco RGO but should I use the 85w140 or 80w90. I don't drag race but the car still puts 480 at the wheels, has sticky tires and sometimes sees around half an hour of spirited canyon driving.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'd go with the Torco heavier weight. What brand gears did you put in?


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

I use the 85-140 as that was recommended to me. But I have also used the 80-90 and never had grinding noises.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Motive gears. And yes they do whine a bit. Who knows, maybe the torco will make them quieter. The oil thats curently there is very cheap. I will order the torco tonight and post the result.


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

I wouldn't get my hopes up. 

But please report back. That's one thing I haven't tried yet.


----------



## Qnko (Jun 8, 2014)

Ok i put Torco rgo 85w140 today. It is much thicker than the cheap oil that I used for break in (also 85w140). I drove only 5 miles and there is some difference. Right now the whining is only between 30 and 50 mph, its much quieter but still there. At higher speeds its more like tire noise. I didn't try to accelerate hard out of corners and listen for the grinding because I was driving in the city and tires were cold. I also suspect the subframe bushings. I installed them at the same time I got my tranny and rear end back. I think the harder bushings are transmitting the noises in the car.


----------

